# 0MG vs 0mg



## Hooked (1/10/17)

When I first started vaping and I saw 0MG on a label or website, I read it as OMG (Oh My God). I was suitably impressed, thinking that this must be an awesome flavour. However, if it were written as 0mg there would be no confusion. Wouldn't it be better to standardise it to the latter?


----------



## zadiac (1/10/17)

Hooked said:


> When I first started vaping and I saw 0MG on a label or website, I read it as OMG (Oh My God). I was suitably impressed, thinking that this must be an awesome flavour. However, if it were written as 0mg there would be no confusion. Wouldn't it be better to standardise it to the latter?



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/you-know-youre-a-vaper-when.t2588/#post-55520

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BubiSparks (1/10/17)

0mg is correct (Zero milli gram). 0MG would mean "Zero Mega Gauss". Gauss being the unit of magnetic flux density.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## TheV (1/10/17)

BubiSparks said:


> 0mg is correct (Zero milli gram). 0MG would mean "Zero Mega Gauss". Gauss being the unit of magnetic flux density.


Now I really want some 0MG juice! Sounds INTENSE!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/10/17)

Apart from the humour aspect of modern abbreviations IMO or rather AAMOF the best way 2 c this issue would be 2 use the International System of Units (SI). 

AFAIR SI dictates that it should be written as 0 mg (the space is imperative). The SI and the CGPM FACK that it must be written this way.

It is my POV that B/C we have the SI we owe it 2 them 2 follow their S. 

SCNR quoting (C&P) the relevant general rule of the SI FWIW.... "_The first letter of symbols for units derived from the name of a person is written in upper case; otherwise, they are written in lower case. E.g., the unit of pressure is named after Blaise Pascal, so its symbol is written "Pa", but the symbol for mole is written "mol".

SCNR but TIA if you ROTFL. AAMOF TYT 2 FACK. ITT FKA OMG v 0mg, IMNSHO the matter has been resolved.

NRN. HTH. DGMW but 4 U this is the EOD._

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (1/10/17)

BubiSparks said:


> 0mg is correct (Zero milli gram). 0MG would mean "Zero Mega Gauss". Gauss being the unit of magnetic flux density.


Oh! Perhaps this info should be made available to the vendors, although I guess there are few peeps who know the real meaning of OMG. How do you know it?


----------



## zadiac (1/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Apart from the humour aspect of modern abbreviations IMO or rather AAMOF the best way 2 c this issue would be 2 use the International System of Units (SI).
> 
> AFAIR SI dictates that it should be written as 0 mg (the space is imperative). The SI and the CGPM FACK that it must be written this way.
> 
> ...




DA FUQ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/10/17)

FYI @zadiac 

http://www.smart-words.org/abbreviations/text.html

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Apart from the humour aspect of modern abbreviations IMO or rather AAMOF the best way 2 c this issue would be 2 use the International System of Units (SI).
> 
> AFAIR SI dictates that it should be written as 0 mg (the space is imperative). The SI and the CGPM FACK that it must be written this way.
> 
> ...



IdkWTFu talking about

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/10/17)

Hi @Hooked . Take a look at the link above. It is a "translation" of my post. 

PS not to be taken seriously

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (1/10/17)

You'd do well in the US military, @Puff the Magic Dragon. They don't call a spade a spade, they call it a Personal Portable Soil Excavation Implement (PPSEI).

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/10/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------

